# mollies intestines hanging out!



## clumsyfly02 (Dec 8, 2007)

several of my mollies have holes in their sides and their intestines protrude from them! what can i do to save the rest as it seems to be catching.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Do you have any pics? More likely it is some sort of parasite, not the intestines hanging out.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, sounds like a nasty worm infestation. Get and use some "Prazi-pro." That might do the job by itself.


----------



## clumsyfly02 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Fish Intestines*

Here is a couple of pictures of their intestines. I hope this helps!


----------

